# CEMproducts Announces New Twitter Account



## CEM Store (Jun 23, 2009)

*www.Cemproducts.com* has a new Twitter account; you can sign up at *CEM Store (cemproducts) on Twitter*

This Account Is For Our Best And Most Loyal Customers, And By Signing Up You Will Have Access To Extreme Sales Not Offered To Everyone.  

Those customers who take the time to sign up at *CEM Store (cemproducts) on Twitter* will be rewarded with promo codes good for sales as large as 50% or FREE research chems and peptides. The sales on free research chems and peptides will be limited and will be first come first serve. 

We will use this account at various times throughout the month to send out exclusive promo codes. These will be extreme sales and you only get access by signing up. 

*Our First TWITTER SALE Will Be Monday June 29th, So Be Sure to Sign Up At CEM Store (cemproducts) on Twitter As Soon As Possible.* 

*Also for the rest of the month we have promo codes for all of our loyal customers*. We have deals for just about everyone that orders from us. So be sure to take advantage and don???t forget to put in the promo code before you order. 

*CEMJUNE5*   (Good for 5% off all orders above 50 dollars)
*CEMJUNE10* (Good for 10% off all orders above 100 dollars)
*CEMJUNE15* (Good for 15% off all orders above 150 dollars) 
*CEMJUNE20* (Good for 20% off all orders above 200 dollars)

These promo codes run till the end of June, so be sure to stop by *www.cemproducts.com/cemproducts.html* to take advantage of all the savings. 

*CEM Store*


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 29, 2009)

First CEM Twitter sale coming out in a couple hours, be sure to sign up ASAP.


----------

